# March 10th opening; Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I just had March 10th come available due to a conflict in schedule with tournament baseball. Give me a call if you would like to start off Spring Break wading artificial on the Middle Texas Coast.


----------

